

Show HN: Just launched our landing page, looking for constructive feedback.  - rvcamo
http://kuhcoon.com/index/home

======
3pt14159
The tool seems geared towards beginners, but there are very few beginners that
would be exposed to it naturally without some kind of super value add that
experienced tweeters would find useful. I would refocus the marketing,
branding, and product towards them so that they start sharing how useful the
service is (for more powerful features) and keep the beginner stuff for when
actual beginners find out about it.

~~~
tstegart
I agree, although it seems there is a weird mix of copy appealing to beginners
and then a bit of copy geared towards power users. Its a bit of a disconnect.

~~~
rvcamo
The thing is, it's both.

Our goal is to provide a free platform for non-typical users who are just
starting to understand the power and influence of social media. These people
are average joes. Small business owners between the ages of 30-60. Because
social media changes so much on a monthly basis it's hard for them to keep up.
Youtube videos are outdated, and social media consultants are essentially
snake oil salesmen charging hundreds of dollars to create a basic Facebook and
Twitter page for the business owner.

On the other end we have our Pro tool. This tool will be a powerful marketing
tool for social media community managers and enterprise marketing teams. We
plan on utilizing the data from our free users to offer optimal posting times,
key words, phrases,customized analytics, and targeted marketing on an
enterprise level.

~~~
dmils4
Usually the free product gives you a taste of the premium one. It sounds like
your idea for a free product is totally different (if I'm understanding your
point correctly). Something to consider..

I do like the idea of a codecademy for social media as a way to generate
future paid users, you just may need to reconfigure the flow. The social media
tutorial piece of this is great for buzz, but ultimately it sounds like your
main product is the one for community managers, and those are the people who
will bounce the second they think your site is going to teach them how to
create a twitter account.

~~~
rvcamo
Well it's not just codecademy for social media. The lessons aren't the main
aspect of the platform, just a really cool free feature we offer.

Look at it this way: Facebook rolls out new product updates all the time.
Where do you go if you are a non-tech savvy person to learn how to use these
new features? If you're non-tech savvy you won't be reading mashable or hacker
news.

The lessons are just a cool way to entice our free userbase into using the
platform. The actual platform itself is meant to be considered an all-in-one
tool that recommends new people to follow, offers insight and feedback on
content the user is publishing, and also has an awesome free database of
knowledge for reference.

Essentially the free tool is a dumbed down version of the Pro tool. This will
make a lot more sense when we go live with our 2nd round of beta testing in
April. We could use all of the feedback we can get, so signup for our beta and
we'd be glad to take your input. We are finishing up iteration on our first
beta test now and will be ready to go in mid April.

Thanks for the feedback!

~~~
dmils4
I think what's throwing me (and possibly others) off is the first example on
the features page. I know what you're saying, but "dumbed down social media
tools" and "here's how you sign up for an account on twitter" are pretty
different. I've signed up for a beta invite tho.

------
ivyirwin
Other people have commented on highlighting the call to action, so I'll try to
give some design feedback if you're up for it.

The monotone greyscale makes it difficult for me to get a sense of the page
hierarchy. Instead of seeing 4 distinct horizontal stripes on the page I see a
lot of floating objects on a grey background. For me that translates to a
sense of busyness and I don't know where to look.

I think just a few tweaks with colors and contrast would go a long way. One
option would be to darken the top nav and third row (the 50/50 split) while
lightening the video stripe. You could probably also get rid of the tagline
stripe and just go straight to the footer. The increase contrast would put the
focus on the video strip and de-clutter the page. My two cents.

Also, why do I need to click the video twice (once to load popup, once to
start it) for it to play?

------
ckluis
Business Guy/Director of Marketing here.

I LOVE THIS… OR WHAT IT COULD BE.

If you had a method of creating a company account and sending out invitations
to employees to hook up their social media (or create new profiles) - you
could provide a project management platform for submitting new content/social
communications.

Right now we email everyone our new blog posts with a quick checklist of
things they can do to help. I don't see this being helpful for any individuals
because the individuals who will find it know what social media is.

I see it being powerful for sending set-up/usage instructions to other people.
Sometimes if you don't live in California you deal with people who aren't on
top of all the new social media tools

~~~
rvcamo
Exactly!

That's the point. Most of us who are tech savvy sometimes have the
misconception that "everyone knows how to use social media." This is far from
the truth. This tool can be used in companies to train employees, it can be
used by small business owners who can learn to market their business, and it
can even be used by students to learn a new skill and help them find a job by
leveraging their social network.

------
vladimirm
ivyirwin's comment is pretty spot on. His points about having to click the
video twice and there not being enough contrast were something that jumped out
at me too.

I think the second block (the one with the three features, button and video)
needs to be emphasized. Instead of being overshadowed by the top nav and the
content below, it should be the opposite. Make the font size for the features
bigger and change the icons to something more relevant (I would not
necessarily associate those icons to those ideas by themselves). And, as
mentioned before, the video should play once the play button is clicked.

Another thing that caught my attention is the difference in font sizes and how
they don't necessarily make sense. Your headlines are smaller than the nav
text which doesn't make sense in theory. I'm guessing you want people to check
out the links in the nav but as mentioned before, contrast will do the trick.
Also, you use two sans-serifs and I don't see the purpose in doing that.

The "What can Kuhcoon do for you" section needs a lot more whitespace and that
headline needs to be bigger and clearer. Also, you should make both of those
clients section entirely click-able, I think.

Finally, I get the image and the "Transforming everyone into social media
butterflies!" text but somehow that whole block seems out of place: it might
be an issue with the shadow above and the fact that a lot of the colors on the
page are very similar.

------
MoOmer
Looks clean, but my eyes aren't drawn to any one place, as hobonumber1
mentioned. I would take a different approach, and place the tagline underneath
the logo, so that I actually know what the company that runs this website
does.

Once I know that, I'll move on to reading the bullet points - if they
adequately outline some interesting features of the product relating to the
tagline, I'll watch the video.

Only after the bullet points or video, though, will I be looking for a 'click
to join' button.

~~~
rvcamo
Thanks for the insight!

------
dmils4
This looks like a really cool product - put one clear call to action at the
top, instead of your three sub-points. Look at <http://www.mixpanel.com> for
some inspiration. They have the best landing page I've ever seen (and the
funny thing is that it's probably always changing).

~~~
petercooper
Rapportive is perhaps my favorite - <http://rapportive.com/> \- it also has a
single call to action, but I think the way they show off the feature in-page
is even better.

------
vbrendel
I see too many numbers, it's not immediately clear what for. Maybe create a 5
second test to really help optimise it. <http://fivesecondtest.com/>

~~~
rvcamo
Thanks for the tip! We will check it out.

------
hobonumber1
I like the colors, especially the buttons, but I would suggest changing the
background of the top-section on the landing page, perhaps to a black, to draw
my eyes more to that spot.

~~~
rvcamo
Thanks for the feedback! We want to keep everything really simple and clean,
maybe we will go with a darker shade of grey up top.

